# Weird Habits



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Abbey has a couple of strange habits that she has done since we've had her. Once in a while I wonder if they could be symptoms of something down the road, or if they are just weird habits.

Maybe once a week or so she'll stop whatever she's doing and walk slowly to the water bowl. I don't mean just slowly - she is in s-l-o-w m-o-t-i-o-n. Each leg moves forward (one at a time) in a stiff fashion, it almost looks like she's not gonna make it. Finally.... makes it to the water, takes a drink, and then runs away as if nothing ever happened. I used to be concerned, but she's three now and nothing's ever happened.

Wierd, eh? :smtease: 

Another thing we always notice.... Miss Abbey will sit on a step - high enough to keep an eye on the neighbor's dog. She's on look-out duty and she's serious and is staring....as she watches her head dips ever so slightly about every minute or so. What's that about???? :blink: 

So, anyone ever seen anything like this? Do your kids do anything...um....strange like this?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Oh god... yes... There are so many strange little habits.

Rocky will sit there and watch me shave in the morning with a razor, then I get a wash cloth to get the last of the shaving creme off, Rocky HAS to have that wash cloth. This morning I left it on the edge and he very nearly pushed me out of the way to get it... (Rocky is our 18 pound Maltese :new_shocked: )

Last night I sort of woke up at some point and Rocky is on the bed with his head on the pillow between Peg and I... :wacko1:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Maybe Miss Abbey likes to sneak up on the scary waterbowl :HistericalSmiley: . You should get that on video.

I don't know if this is strange or not. Hannah has started to pull the covers off me in the mornings. She grabs it with her teeth & starts yanking & pulling. I know she's telling me it's time to get up.Boo used to be the "official wake mommy up" furkid, but Hannah has taken over & she's relentless. :smhelp: 

Boo won't go down the back steps to potty until he's stopped & looked both ways first(right then left). Wonder if he thinks he's at an intersection.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*London does so many strange things, but the only one that comes to mind right now is that when I take her out to go potty, she demands to walk all the way down the back sidewalk, and onto a *specific* tiny area of lawn, and she'll lay down or sit for a second, and then she'll go to the other parts of the lawn to go potty. I don't know why she likes that one section before going potty!*


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

My name is Heidi ... and my doggies are strange.

Tchelsi and Tatumn both have such weird habits, I know I'll be back here again and again to add more. I'll post them as I remember them ...

Tchelsi "spins" before she goes poopie. I understand this "might" be a Maltese thing. While certainly not every Maltese does this, I have heard of *many* that do ... and have never heard of another breed doing it (I'm very curious to find out tho). Watching this strange and surreal phenomenon, you can imagine perhaps it's the centrifugal force from the spinning that actually allows her to "go". It is not uncommon for her to make upwards of 20 or more revolutions before finally getting down to business.

Neither pooch will venture down our back stairs. Still have NO idea what that's about.

Tchelsi insists on walking *down* the *right* side of the stairs that go down to the front door of the building where we live. She doesn't appear to have a preference when she's ascending them, and doesn't seem to care one way or another when negotiating any other stairs in the galaxy.

Tchelsi is afraid of tape measures. :mellow: 

Tatumn will walk up to a door or wall, practically touching it with his little nose ... and just hold that pose. For as long as he feels it necessary.

Tchelsi is extremely sensitive to noise. No - not loud noise. Teeny little noises. Especially at night. Here's an example: If she cuddles into me at night and I am watching the TV, I have been "trained" not to change the channel or the volume if I want her to stay cuddled in. The remote control makes a barely audible to the human ear "creaking" noise when the buttons are pressed. One press of those buttons and she doesn't just get up and leave ... she jumps a mile, as if someone has just popped a ballon next to her ear, and runs away.

More oddities to come from the "T Camp", I'm quite sure ... :blink: 

These are really fun, by the way! Little Abbey's weird walk to the water bowl just makes me love her even more! :wub2:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Oh god... yes... There are so many strange little habits.
> 
> Rocky will sit there and watch me shave in the morning with a razor, then I get a wash cloth to get the last of the shaving creme off, Rocky HAS to have that wash cloth. This morning I left it on the edge and he very nearly pushed me out of the way to get it... (Rocky is our 18 pound Maltese :new_shocked: )
> 
> Last night I sort of woke up at some point and Rocky is on the bed with his head on the pillow between Peg and I... :wacko1:[/B]


Awww, Rocky wants to be just like his dad......LOL



> Maybe Miss Abbey likes to sneak up on the scary waterbowl :HistericalSmiley: . You should get that on video.
> 
> I don't know if this is strange or not. Hannah has started to pull the covers off me in the mornings. She grabs it with her teeth & starts yanking & pulling. I know she's telling me it's time to get up.Boo used to be the "official wake mommy up" furkid, but Hannah has taken over & she's relentless. :smhelp:
> 
> Boo won't go down the back steps to potty until he's stopped & looked both ways first(right then left). Wonder if he thinks he's at an intersection. [/B]


No, she's definitely not sneaking up on the water....she walks so stiffly it's like she's on a desert and can barely make it. I'll try to get it on video - I had done it once, but the room was too dark, darn it!

Miss Abbey is like Lady Hannah - in the "wake-up" department, LOL

And Boo is just way too cute, what a good boy to look both ways, there could be a flying Hannah going by, you know..



> *London does so many strange things, but the only one that comes to mind right now is that when I take her out to go potty, she demands to walk all the way down the back sidewalk, and onto a *specific* tiny area of lawn, and she'll lay down or sit for a second, and then she'll go to the other parts of the lawn to go potty. I don't know why she likes that one section before going potty!*[/B]


That's is wierd! :HistericalSmiley: They are so funny, aren't they! We have stones instead of grass in our yard, Miss Abbey sniffs the stones, moves a couple of them with her foot, then she'll pee there.


----------



## CharleyFirpo (Mar 3, 2008)

Charley usually sleeps on his side right between the couch and the end table during the day. The funny thing is that he puts his front left leg up on the lower shelf of the table. It looks so uncomfortable but he always sleeps that way.....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> My name is Heidi ... and my doggies are strange.
> 
> Tchelsi and Tatumn both have such weird habits, I know I'll be back here again and again to add more. I'll post them as I remember them ...
> 
> ...



Haha, Heidi you have enough funny things going on at your house to keep you laughing and/or scratching your head all the time! :smrofl: 

I cannot watch Animal Planet while in bed at my house....if a dog on the TV barks, Archie & Abbey run wildly down the stairs barking and looking for the dog.... :smstarz:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Charley usually sleeps on his side right between the couch and the end table during the day. The funny thing is that he puts his front left leg up on the lower shelf of the table. It looks so uncomfortable but he always sleeps that way.....[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: I sitting here trying to image that pose....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Like everyone else, both Lacie and Tilly have a number of weird habits. One of Tilly's, that always makes me laugh, has to do with her morning "cookie".

Before I leave for the office in the morning, I give Nellie, Tilly and Lacie a "cookie". Tilly is always standing up and dancing for her "cookie", but when I offer her the cookie, she won't take it. Instead she waits for me to give Nellie her cookie and then she starts to take her own cookie but rushes off without it. The reason -- she likes to stand under Nellie and get any "crumps" that Nellie drops. (As most of you know, Nellie is our black lab and Tilly's BEST FRIEND.) Anyway, as soon as Nellie has eaten her cookie and Tilly has gobbled up any crumps, Tilly runs back to me in the kitchen and graps and eats her own cookie. It's actually very, very funny to watch her "almost" grap her own cookie and then run off into the dining room WITHOUT it in her mouth so that she can get even one morsel of cookie that Nellie may drop. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

As Heidi mentioned in her post -- both Lacie and Tilly do the circling before pooping as did many of my Lhasas. The one strange poop habit of my last Lhasa (a male) was that he always had to back into a bush to do his poop. Like he needed to have the leaves and/or twigs of the bush touching his behind. Very, very strange. :smrofl: I've NEVER seen another furbutt do that!!! :Happy_Dance: 

I'm sure that I'll think of more weird stuff over the next day or 2.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Oliver circles as well before he poops. :smpullhair: Also Oliver does this thing..if I say "Oliver does your butt stink?" He actually goes and smells it to make sure! :brownbag:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

1. Nikki is afraid of the sound of aluminum foil. That is the only sound she is afraid of. She ignores thunder and other very loud noises. But when I pull out the foil and rip off a piece, she runs away.

2. Nikki does the circle dance when she poops. It is so funny. :HistericalSmiley: It seems like she circles for a very long time before going. (My Bichon did this too, Heidi.)

3. Nikki doesn't like anyone to watch her little potty preparations. If she's in the middle of her circling or "going," no big deal. But you can't watch her when she starts circling because she will stop and walk away. 

4. She steals socks, and she is very sneaky about it. We cannot leave them on the floor for a minute. She'll creep up so quietly we don't even know she is there, and then the sock is missing. Sometimes she'll steal one and stow it in her crate, then go back and get the second one. 

I am sure there are more but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! I am LOL reading these as they seem so common with Maltese. Sassy has some habits, but some are learned habits. 

Sassy goes potty in a potty box and almost always goes potty whenever I go potty.....mommy goes potty, Sassy goes potty. At night before bed we have our little ritual. I got potty, Sassy goes potty, I brush my teeth while she checks out the last of her kibbles. When I get water she wants water (out of my glass.) If she does go off to bed before I finish I always ask her if she had her water. The little brat will lay there and wait for me to bring water to her, and she takes her dear time lapping it up while I hold the dish. 

The potty dance..........she doesn't circle in her box but she goes from side to side, half circle :HistericalSmiley: and like Suzan said, if you stand and watch her she will leave that box and go to another box. But if I catch her in the mist of her business she is fine. 

She likes to help mommy or daddy take a shower. She lays just outside of the shower and waits patiently while either of us (me or hubby) shower. 

She likes to help daddy get the mail, but I have to walk her to the door or else she won't go with daddy. 

If we have house guests, she has to go to each room first thing in the morning to check up on everyone....say good morning. 

Wait........hummmmm, maybe I am just well trained here and Sassy doesn't have habits after all. :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

LOL Pat! Tchelsi will lay at the foot of the shower too. I know that's not a real term, but "the foot of the shower" just seems to work in this scenario! And I know exactly what you mean about being trained ... we actually have started putting down a brand new, clean towel for her very own use, right outside the shower, so that little miss priss won't have to lay on the cold, hard floor, for heaven's sake! I find it incredibly sweet and endearing that they want to wait for us while we shower. :wub: 



> She likes to help mommy or daddy take a shower. She lays just outside of the shower and waits patiently while either of us (me or hubby) shower.[/B]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> LOL Pat! Tchelsi will lay at the foot of the shower too. I know that's not a real term, but "the foot of the shower" just seems to work in this scenario! And I know exactly what you mean about being trained ... we actually have started putting down a brand new, clean towel for her very own use, right outside the shower, so that little miss priss won't have to lay on the cold, hard floor, for heaven's sake! I find it incredibly sweet and endearing that they want to wait for us while we shower. :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have a rug just outside of our walk in shower and Sassy parks herself on the rug while her people shower. When I am finished I say, "beep-beep baby girl" and she jumps up and goes across the room to another rug and waits there.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Wolfie circles to poop.

He barks at the vauum cleaner which is parked in the corner of the hall.

He barks at a certain bush that we walk by around the block (a hedge).

Can't think of other odd things but he has several. I am getting used to it all!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki does the shower thing too. Then she waits for me to put on lotion and tries to lick it off my feet!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Brie has this little bean bag mouse that she has adopted. Wherever she goes mousie goes too. Its real cute. She never plays with mouse and its the one toy that Bentley does not try to take from her. Its as if he knows there is a special bond there. I always wake up and find mousie near Briezee. The other day i found a pee patch on the bathroom mat. I knew it was Briezee because next to the pee was mousie!!!!!! :thumbsup: Nice going Brie!

The cutest thing was last night in the middle of the night i was woken by this thing on my face. It was mousie, - Briezee was fast asleep next to me. My dogs have a mountain of toys but Mousie is special. Well at lest to Brie :wub2:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tilly also likes to lay outside the shower and watch me (or Jerry) shower. Then she licks the water off my legs and she loves to lick lotion off too.

The funnier thing is watching Tilly when I'm in the spa tub. The spa tub is a corner tub for 2 and one of the walls has the glass blocks in it. Well, Tilly loves to walk up the steps and stare into the tub when I'm in it, and sometimes she actually walks around it on the rim of the tub and then she will sit down in the back corner next to the glass block window and look out even though you can't see anything but the light coming in.

Now, this is the same tub that she gets bathed in each week, so every time she does this, I ask her if she's "ready for her bath". When I ask that question, she high-tails it out of there. Funny because she does enjoy her bath and will sit down in the tub and just wait for me to get into it. :HistericalSmiley: 

Also, she never "allows" towels on the side of the spa tub -- if I put them there, she immediately moves them to the floor.

The other thing that Tilly has learned to do is to get up on top of our kitchen table. It is in the front of the house in an alcove with 3 windows. She loves to sit on the table and look out the windows. And, she almost always takes a toy up there with her. We can't leave anything on the table -- placemats, napkins, salt and pepper shakers, etc. as she will knock them off and/or tear them up (napkins). 

Because I really didn't want to have her on the table, I put a bench (kind of like a banquet) by the window with cushions on it for her to sit on and look out. Would she use it? Gosh no!!!!!! :smpullhair: It's the table -- always the table. :smilie_tischkante: When Jerry was visiting Phoenix, I would come home and one of the chairs would be moved away from the table as if someone had been sitting in it. It freaked me out the first time I noticed it as I thought that someone had been in the house -- and then I realized that Tilly was moving the chair so that she could get onto the table. I've finally given up and we just keep everything on the breakfast bar so that she can sit on the table.

Am I well trained or what???? :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

The funniest one--Ollie has this strange habit--EVERY time I put him down (if he's been on my lap or in my arms) as soon as his feet touch the floor he ALWAYS turns around and checks his manhood!! LOL! 

Every time I get out the vaccuum he runs and jumps in someone's lap.

He knows when I'm putting on my sneakers that I'm taking him for a walk.

He often sleeps UNDER our bed at night.

Once on our "regular route" walk there was a new construction sign on the side of the road and he was ferociously growling at it!

After he poops he BOLTS away as if the poop is about to jump up and bite him!

And he spins so much before his poop that I worry that he'll fall over one of these days.

He'll only chew his bully on his favorite blue fleece blanket that I spread on the couch for him. If it's not there he doesn't know what to do.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Tee hee! These are so cute! I love to hear about strange little quirks all the fluffies have. It makes me feel like maybe I should reconsider checking T&T into a mental facility! LOL

It takes VERY little interaction on anyone's part for Tatumn to go into his "play stance". You know the universal doggie play stance, with the head on the ground and the little butt high in the air ... The funny thing about Tatumn tho - he will often get distracted and forget that he is in play stance, and just hang out for awhile holding that pose. On several occasions I've even caught him watching TV with his cute little butt in the air. It's incredibly sweet.

When I'm giving Tatumn his nitely brushing, when he's decided he's had enough of it he will literally climb up my front and get on my shoulder. He doesn't try to get away ... he just gets on my shoulder. His little trick works too ... well, atleast it earns him a reprieve. I will stop brushing him for the time being and we will snuggle for a few minutes before getting back to the grooming. 

Tchelsi will run to the front door barking like crazy if she hears that Domino's commercial with the ringing doorbell in it. I think a lot of dogs do this, which is understandable. But the thing that makes it so funny is that we have never had a doorbell in all the time Tchelsi has been with us.


----------



## karebear (Nov 4, 2007)

One of the weird things that Tesla does is in the mornings, he'll only eat his food if we lock it up in the crate with him. He used to have the yellow bubbles vomiting spells every day because he wouldn't eat in the mornings, so my boyfriend resorted to locking him up with his food prisoner-style. But once he's closed in there with food, he's RAVENOUS! it's really cute to hear little crunching coming from his crate. Then when he's done, he whines to be let out to go drink some water.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I also have 2 little 'shower monitors' who sit on the mat just outside the shower screen, then the minute I step out, Dakota will lick my legs, and Harley will get INTO the shower & lick the tiles. :wacko1: They get most annoyed if we have guests & I close the bathroom door - I can hear a lot of 'huffing & puffing & little piggy snorting' through the crack under the door! LOL

When I put their food down, Harley will gobble his up right away, Dakota doesn't like an audience so will go into the living room & wait on the mat until he's finished, then once Harley is finished & joins us in the living room, she will go back to the kitchen & check if Harley has left any crumbs, if he has, she will gobble them up, then she will start on the fresh stuff in her own bowl. She sometimes likes to eat it piece by piece and will bring a mouthful into the living room to eat it on the mat, then back to the kitchen for another bite. :wacko1: 

Neither of them are interested in a whole cookie, I have to break them up into little bite size pieces before they will eat them. Harley likes to play with his before he eats it, and will quite often flick it all over the room before he is satisfied it is 'dead' and it can be eaten. We run into trouble when it gets flicked under the sofa - Mama has to move all the furniture to get it out so it can be gobbled up!

I'm sure there are many more examples, this is all I can think of right now.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Tchelsi LIVES for Greenies. She no longer gets the original formula since many dogs reportedly had blockage problems related to the popular doggie treat. She now gets the softer, more easily digested version of the Greenie. Anyway ... most doggies waste no time in quickly gobbling up their favorite treats. But to Tchelsi, being presented with a wondrous Greenie is indeed an extraordinary and celebrated event ... definitely not to be taken lightly! Such a special treat must be enjoyed in just the perfect spot. Anything less would not be doing it justice! The poor girl will try out dozens of different places in our home looking for just the right spot (that doesn't seem to exist) to savor her most prized green delicacy. It often takes her *atleast* 20 minutes from the time she is given the Greenie to decide on a location and finally begin chewing on her treat. Perhaps I should procure a Royal Golden Throne for Her Highness. Surely that would be a spot worthy of such a sublime snack. :wacko1:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I also have 2 little 'shower monitors' who sit on the mat just outside the shower screen, then the minute I step out, Dakota will lick my legs, and Harley will get INTO the shower & lick the tiles. :wacko1: They get most annoyed if we have guests & I close the bathroom door - I can hear a lot of 'huffing & puffing & little piggy snorting' through the crack under the door! LOL[/B]


Oh yes... Max & Rocky do the same.

and this reminds me of Max's little habit I have never which I have never heard of **ANY** other Malt anywhere doing.

This is not that easy to describe... but he LOVES people with leg or arm body hair. He will put his snout right up against your arm or leg and I think
what he is doing is getting individual hairs between his teeth and then he gives them a gentle pull... :smpullhair: and he will mix this in with actual
licks.

A few months back there was some guy in the house doing some work for us and he was the friendly type and he liked dogs and he did spend a few 
minutes petting the boys...

so I guess in Max's mind, he is now one of the family and Max walks up to this guy and grabs a few leg hairs and pulls... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

It was the funniest thing I have ever seen. This guy **DID** jump and made a strange noise... before he got i together enough to ask what Max was doing.

Even a week or two ago when Mimi's new adoptive family was over... Max kept doing this to Tim and Tim got a big kick out of it.
:smrofl:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=585897
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ollie does that too!!!!! We call it pinching--it's like he's pinching your arm. He only seems to do it when he wants to play and you're ignoring him


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

This is fun!

Izzy actually puts her paws up on the edge of the tub so she can see into the shower.. she will knock over anything that's sitting there so she can keep an eye on me.. all the way through the shower.

She does the hair pulling with her teeth only it's not leg or body hair - IT'S EYELASHES!!! talk about painful.

When she wants to go out side or play or attention in general she jumps up on the back of the sofa or chair and digs in my hair. 

And last but not least she too circles before pooping.. AND has done this so fast and furiously that she has gotten dizzy and fallen down. :smrofl: I know I shouldn't have laughed.

Leslie


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Here is another one...

The shower door has a tiny space in it and Max has figured out he must like water with a bit of soap in it since when we take a shower, you can see this small tongue darting through a space at the bottom of the door as he is licking the water...

I will actually stand in the shower in such a way to deflect more water over his way...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Underwear...



need I say more??



We have this foldable hamper thing in which to toss dirty clothes... thinking that it was tall enough to keep Max from stealing stuff....








NOPE...


A dog with an underwear fetish can not be stopped by simple physical barriers... :brownbag:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

If you are starting to get the idea that we have strange dogs...




I am so ashamed...


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Luna has some pretty weird habits :HistericalSmiley: 

She likes to watch me in the shower (only me not bf) and then she likes to lick my feet when I come out. If I go to the bathroom she lies down against the door so her hair sticks through the bottom. 
She likes to lick me and bf behind the ear - like just where the ear lobe meets your face. 
Sometimes I will wake up and Luna is staring at Keiran while he is sleeping - thinking about if she should lick his face or not :HistericalSmiley: 
When we go to sleep she likes to curl up right up against my back or tummy and she doesn't appreciate being moved. 
She HATES the fire alarm which gets tested every month - she has started to cry/howl at the announcer and alarm :HistericalSmiley: 
If I am grooming her and the nail clippers come out she starts doing death rolls :smpullhair: and If I change brushes she trys to jump off my lap because she 'thinks' i am done. When I actually finish I say "okay there ya go" and she leaps off my lap and runs around the house!
If I put on a particular jumper she gets really excited because I usually wear it when I take her for walks
She hates plastic bags - like when they rustle around.
She likes to jump on your feet and stand over them
She lifts her legs when she pees - like a boy
If you try and take her for a walk away from the park she refuses (sits down and won't walk) and she likes to sit down/go stiff/sniffs the floor when she wants to wait for a person/dog to walk past her (i.e. stop me from keeping walking) - makes me look horrible because she is constantly stopping and starting while we walk down the pavement - once we are in the park she walks like a dream on the lead  
She likes to dunk her face in the water bowl and then run over and lick people 
She likes to run really really fast around the house and then catapult herself into the bean bag - stay completely still and then run off really fast again :wacko1: 
If she wants off the bed she stands on me and when she wants on she trys to jump up but then runs away when I reach down :smpullhair: 

She is a crazy dog - but I :wub2: her and wouldn't giver her up for anything!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Underwear...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: My Bichon was into underware..... :blush: 

All I can say is thank goodness these guys aren't!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

One of Archie's favorite places to lay is on the foot rest of the recliner when someone is sitting there. He has absolutely NO athletic ability and to watch him get up there is hilarious!
He backs up across the room (several times.)...then he runs up and makes the stupidest attempt to jump, then he backs up and tries again. After about 4 or 5 tries he makes it, but by then we're laughing so hard it hurts!

Poor Arch, cause Abbey can jump straight up (anywhere) with no problem....


----------



## karebear (Nov 4, 2007)

Tesla likes to lick my earlobes too.. and when I have earrings on, he'll try to pull them off! he's pulled out hoops and studs.. and even my cartilage piercing! he just gets his little teeth in there and yanks.

Tesla isn't so much into the underwear as he is into BRAS. if I leave them somewhere low-ish, he'll grab one and just start MUNCHING on it. Then he likes to play tug-o-war with them when I try to get them back...


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

These are so cute and funny!!

Ok lets see....it seems all our babies have a little "weirdness" in them....so I'll share.

Benny:
-When i take a shower he lays in the bathroom and lays on his back, all 4 paws in the air and waits for me to get out to give him a tummy rub. 
-Will stand in the middle of the room and out of nowhere start kicking his feet up like a bull. :wacko1: 
-Cleans Emma's face and ears! He is always licking her. :wub: 

Emma:
-Perches herself up on EVERYTHING! Sits on the top of the couch, lays on the ottoman in our bedroom. Anything high up...she'll perch herself up there. My bosu ball in the gym, she crawl on top and sleep there. lol 
-Does the "sneak attack" on Benny. If he isn't looking, she attacks him (playfully) when he least expects it. We call her the "dirty" fighter :HistericalSmiley: 

I dont' know if these things are exactly weird....but they certainly are cute! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> These are so cute and funny!!
> 
> Ok lets see....it seems all our babies have a little "weirdness" in them....so I'll share.
> 
> ...



Don't you love the way they're always making us laugh!


eww, one yukky habit is that Miss Abbey will lick the cat's face...and then lick my face! :w00t:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Yes Pat...they can be pretty comical! It's free entertainment  

What's up with the face licking? That is too funny that Abby licks the cat's face!! I always say that Benny likes to help Mommy out by cleaning Emma's face for me. He is such a good lil helper! And Emma being the attention queen that she is...well she loves it!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Oh god... yes... There are so many strange little habits.
> 
> Rocky will sit there and watch me shave in the morning with a razor, then I get a wash cloth to get the last of the shaving creme off, Rocky HAS to have that wash cloth. This morning I left it on the edge and he very nearly pushed me out of the way to get it... (Rocky is our 18 pound Maltese :new_shocked: )
> 
> Last night I sort of woke up at some point and Rocky is on the bed with his head on the pillow between Peg and I... :wacko1:[/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

i love this thread!! everyone's babies are just too cute :wub: 

as for Mia, lets see..

1) she loves my CLEAN La Perla lingerie and my Cosabella undies..its so frustrating b/c they would be cleaned and after Mia is done with them, I have to wash them all over again..LOL..Mia would sneak into my clean hamper, and sniff out only the La Perla and Cosabella ones...she snatches them and hide them in her favorite spot and chews them up!! She is soo quick and sneaky about it too..there are tons of other underwear in the hamper but she ONLY takes the La Perla and Cosabella ones...What is Going on?!?!?! she only targets mine too, she leaves my husband's alone..lol...To date, she has officially ruined more than 5 of my La Perla bras! :eek2_gelb2: sigh....i still love her though..just wish she would pick the less expensive ones to help mommy out a bit! hehe :wub2: 

2) she loves my husband's slippers..she sleeps one them, plays with them, and gets upset when my husbands actually wants to wear them..

3) every time she sees her LV bag (when i take it down from the shelf) she would run to it, and try to jump in. If there is the dust bag over it, she will try to scratch the dust bag and get it off..haha.. i think she thinks if she is in the bag, that means she is going out to play?! lol...

4) Mia hates her own poo poo and pee pee..lol..after she goes on the pad, she would bark 2 small barks (if i am not in her room) to notify her maid (me) to come and clean up..she hates going near her poo too..she would walk AROUND it..sigh..

5) Mia loves to lick the water off my feet right after I shower too..haha..


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

> The funniest one--Ollie has this strange habit--EVERY time I put him down (if he's been on my lap or in my arms) as soon as his feet touch the floor he ALWAYS turns around and checks his manhood!! LOL![/B]


I don't believe this! I thought my Ollie was the only one who did this. Every time we take off his harness and every time you hold him, or do something with him, HE ALWAYS TURNS AND CHECKS TO MAKE SURE IT IS STILL ATTACHED


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I just remembered something else............whenever I get dressed in the morning Sassy will look at my shoes to see which ones I am wearing. She knows slippers stay home :HistericalSmiley: but hard soled shoes go out :smrofl: Anytime she thinks I am going out she sticks to me like glue trying to figure out whether or not she is going. If I ask her, "Sassy wants to go for a car ride?" she gets soooo excited and she bobs her little head up and down and blows air out her mouth (a little sneezey sound). That is her way to say YES!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I love this thread!!!!

Josie has her "special" tendencies as well...

--She is very concerned by the cleanliness of my tummy. She will lift up my shirt to give my tummy a complete licking. I tell her that I do shower daily, but apparently it's not good enough for her.

--Whenever I pick up my keys or purse, even if I'm just moving them from one place to another, she starts to freak out and jump on me while doing that high pitched half-bark-half-screech sound. It's bad enough that I make a conscious effort to put her in her kennel before I touch any of my "going away stuff."

--We spend quite a bit of time at my parents' house and she goes bonkers when my dad stands up. Literally, when he's standing in the house, just talking to us, she'll go nutty at his feet, barking and screeching at him until he sits down.

--I free feed Josie so she has access to kibble at all times. Rather than standing at her bowl and eating, she always takes a few pieces into the living room, drops them on the carpet, sometimes pounces on them like they're alive, and then eats them.

Josie says: Mommy says I'm "extra special!"


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

> i love this thread!! everyone's babies are just too cute :wub:
> 
> as for Mia, lets see..
> 
> ...


Oh gosh! How could I forget the underwear fettish?! Ben and Emma pull the underwear thru the little holes in the hamper. I actually had to get a hamper that had no holes in it for them to squeeze their little mouths thru! 

Mia isn't the only gross one w/the dirty little fettish :HistericalSmiley: 

PS...welcome back! I missed ya


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I really do love this thread and I do see many similarities in our furkids as to the little things they do :yes: 

Scooby always turns many times before he poops, Koko doesn't, although Koko uses an indoor potty so thank goodness he doesn't, who knows where he would end up tossing the tootsie roll :smheat: 
Koko likes to snuggle really close at night but if I move and accidently touch him and wake him he sits up and growls :smmadder: I think he has been taking lessons from Scooby with that habit :smrofl: Talk about little tough guy it's so funny, his little growl sounds like a cat purring very loud and once I reassure him it's just me he lays back down and goes back to sleep.
Since Scooby was so sick he has developed an new habit, sort of like a security thing I think. When he is sitting with daddy on his recliner he loves to just take a chunk of daddy's track pant leg and nibble on it constantly with his front teeth, almost like he is flossing, yet also like he is nursing if you get my drift  
Koko loves to race around the house with something in his mouth that rattles ie the sock with the plastic pill bottle that I put some small pasta shells in for effect, he absolutely loves that toy, but another habit he has is he loves to shake it profusely when we are trying to watch the news or something else on tv, he is the real attention seeker of the two, we must be taking notice of him 100% :HistericalSmiley: so we try to get it off him for peace and he won't let us catch him and hubby gets flustered from the noise :blink: Personally I think it's hillarious but dare not laugh :smrofl: My patience is probably better than hubby's and every opportunity he gets he hides that sock  
Another of Koko's cute little habits is he likes to smooch around our legs and rub his face on our feet just like a cat does, he is very cat like in many of his little ways :wub: 

Scooby also likes the night service with his drink of water before bed, he makes me stand there and hold the water dish for him, that is a nightly ritual with him, once he is on the bed he won't get off because Koko likes to block him from getting back up the little stinker


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Koko likes to snuggle really close at night but if I move and accidently touch him and wake him he sits up and growls :smmadder: I think he has been taking lessons from Scooby with that habit :smrofl: Talk about little tough guy it's so funny, his little growl sounds like a cat purring very loud and once I reassure him it's just me he lays back down and goes back to sleep.[/B]



Sounds like Max. He sleeps near the foot of the bed and if either one of us move our feet and wake little sleeping beauty, he gowls at us, most of the time without even lifting his head and I'm not always certain he is even awake when he growls. :smrofl:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

massimo is my very special boy. :wub: 
*he likes me and only me to hold him. he will let other people pet him and pick him up, but only for a short time, then he wants down and comes a-runnin to me. he also follows me every where, when i find a place to light, he lays ON my foot...then proceeds to try and lick the skin off it. 
*well, he actually licks a LOT. hence his nickname "sir licks-alot". 
*he takes mouthfuls of food to which ever room i'm in to munch. i have never actually witnessed him eat out of his bowl. 
*if i lay down, he wants up on me, he usually lays next to my face some how. i have posted pics here regarding this matter. there have been times in the middle of the night where i woke up air deprived.
*he also lays on the bathroom rug awaiting my exit from the shower facilities.
*he sits on my lap, while i'm watching a movie or whatever... and i will look down only to find him looking at me. now, his body is facing away from me, so he has to tilt his head up and all the way back to do so. and the look in his eyes, is sheer love. i mean deep longing and awe. no joke. my husband has made jealous comments about it. 
*he's a very careful water drinker. he daintily slurps his water so his face stays dry. also, if he doesn't think the water is fresh, he will scratch the floor where the bowl and floor meet.
*after a grooming, he struts around the house. he seriously thinks he's the bees knees. and he wants everyone to know it.
*when i call him into the kitchen, he knows it time for his meds...he will look at me like "aww mom!" and look at the floor until i get to him. but always takes his meds nicely. when i'm done, he has to lick my arm or foot for like 10 mnutes.

mini...she's special alright...lol :wub2: 
*first off all..she's a shadow chaser. ever since she's been able to get on top of the living room chair she will WAIT for me to turn off all the lights (leaving the base of the living room lamp on which casts her shadow on to the dining room wall) and she will actually go NUTS barking and screaming at herself. she will get off the chair and chase her shadow until she can't see it any more and then she'll start over. it's quite annoying. she does it every night. when we put the AC in the bedroom for the first time, the LCD lights cast a shadow on the wall and she went NUTS for hours. i had to tape a piece of cardboard over the lights so i could sleep.
*she DUNKS her head into the bowl to drink....and proceeds to blow bubbles. of course, when she's done i'm in for a sloppy, wet kiss fest. ick.
*she gets excited and SPINS in circles.. and instead of chasing her tail, she BITES her rear leg and falls over with it in her mouth. she does this over and over until she can't see straight. not kidding. hence her nickname "spaz".
*mini is like a rag doll. she completely trusts me. she will lay on me and not think twice about her positioning, if she starts falling, i have to catch her because she will not fix her position...she has slid off me a few times only to get back up, give me a dirty look and lay on me again.
*she LOOOOOOOVES clothes. so much so she will DIVE into them when i try to put them on her, and GROWL at me when i try to take them off her.
*mini is anti-social. she doesn't like other people on her turf. she will loudly and annoyingly bark, scream and howl at anyone who enters it. for an extended period of time.
*she tends to be very clumsy. hence her nickname "crash". she will bound up on to the bed and land where ever she may. she tends not to watch where she's running/walking and bumps into things, then looks at me like it's my fault. how dare i move that wall in her path!

i'm sure there are many, many more... but that's a long enough post me thinks.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I love this thread!!!!
> 
> Josie has her "special" tendencies as well...
> 
> ...


Max is very aware of us getting ready to leave and he has this elaborate routine we all go through each time just to leave the house. I am just blown away at how much they understand by observing us and our routines.

He knows the differences in getting ready for work, as opposed to getting ready to go someplace else. He knows he never gets to go to work with us, so he never even tries to sneak out with us. However, if we are going someplace beside work, maybe 1 in 50 times we let him go... and so that is good enough for him to work his scheme.

On those non work trips, he has gotten really sneaky about trying to follow us out the door. He knows our normal thing is to first tell him he can not go...so now he will act as though he isn't watching and is not interested in going, then at the last second he will try and bolt out the door with us...

This is a dog who a couple of years ago stood outside on the landing outside our master bedroom one morning and started barking at something. Rocky was in the bedroom with us and Rocky had a chew that Max wanted to take from him. As soon as max started barking, Rocky dropped the chew and bolted out the bedroom door to see what was going on. Max then immediately runs directly to where Rocky had left the chew, grabbed it and ran someplace else in the house... Rocky stood there looking at Peg and I as if he were saying.... "Did you see what he did"? "Aren't you going to do something and get my chew back for me"?

It could not have been any more clear had he actually spoken those words!! :smrofl: 

I do not think Peg or I have ever laughed as hard as we did that morning...


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> This is a dog who a couple of years ago stood outside on the landing outside our master bedroom one morning and started barking at something. Rocky was in the bedroom with us and Rocky had a chew that Max wanted to take from him. As soon as max started barking, Rocky dropped the chew and bolted out the bedroom door to see what was going on. Max then immediately runs directly to where Rocky had left the chew, grabbed it and ran someplace else in the house... Rocky stood there looking at Peg and I as if he were saying.... "Did you see what he did"? "Aren't you going to do something and get my chew back for me"?[/B]


Tchelsi and Tatumn play this exact same trick on one another constantly. You would think, since they've each been on the "scheming end" of the trick, that one or both of them would eventually catch on and not fall for it. But, no. Works every time.
Gives me an idea ... think I'll try this trick next time Cherie has a yummy cupcake (or some other tasty treat) I want to steal from her. Surely she'll be curious enough to stop what she's doing and come a runnin' if she hears me barking and howling at the front door ... ? :huh: Right?



Is this thing on ... ?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=586431
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gosh they are so funny, Koko sits bolt upright when he does it, but I really think he might think it's Scooby touching him and that's why he gets so stroppy about it cos once I shush him and tell him it was just me he seems to relax quickly. He is very possessive about having poll position on the bed, which is closest to me :smrofl:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

> Tchelsi "spins" before she goes poopie. I understand this "might" be a Maltese thing. While certainly not every Maltese does this, I have heard of *many* that do ... and have never heard of another breed doing it (I'm very curious to find out tho). Watching this strange and surreal phenomenon, you can imagine perhaps it's the centrifugal force from the spinning that actually allows her to "go". It is not uncommon for her to make upwards of 20 or more revolutions before finally getting down to business.[/B]



LOL!!!! Dini does the EXACT same thing!!! :HistericalSmiley: Hooray- I've found another spinner!! :chili: :aktion033: And its not like she's got her nose to the grounds sniffing out her spot. She literally has her nose in one spot on the ground and does about 20-25 really fast (And I mean SUPER fast) revolutions. She looks like someone spinning their head on a baseball bat before walking up to a pinata.  

She also does this really weird thing where she'll take food directly from her bowl that consists of one bite and bring it to either her bed, or her puppy pad and start chomping away. Then she'll come back and take another bite to her bowl and do the whole process all over again. Personally I think its gross that she does that on her puppy pad and her bed, but for some reason she won't just eat at her bowl. :blink: :wacko1:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Susie and Sadie definitely have some funny little habits.

Susie barks, jumps up and down on her hind legs and twirls in circles the entire time I'm fixing her food! When I walk across the kitchen, she follows me - still hopping on her hinds legs! This has been her routine for 7 years! Sadie, on the other hand, holds in her excitement. She stands off to the side and doesn't make a sound, but quivers. She literally trembles with excitement! What can I say? They LOVE to eat!

And every time after Sadie goes poopie, she kicks her heels up in the air and runs around like a crazy woman! Maybe she just feels relieved?! Susie just looks at her like... :blink: 

Sadie also does the funniest thing with squeaky toys... If she squeaks it too much, she starts to cry! She loves squeaky toys, and won't play with them once they've lost their sound; but if she squeaks it repeatedly, she cries and walks around with it in her mouth whining...lol! I really can't figure that one out!

And when they both get really excited - like when I come home or when they're going outside to play, they take off running side by side, pushing against each other and growling. It looks just like they're trying to race each other!

These two are certainly entertaining!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Scooby also likes the night service with his drink of water before bed, he makes me stand there and hold the water dish for him, that is a nightly ritual with him, once he is on the bed he won't get off because Koko likes to block him from getting back up the little stinker [/B]



LOL!! There is no night service at our house but your point does cause me to think of yet one more thing. 

We have a built in coffee machine which peg and I both love...









30 seconds every morning from turn on to a freshly ground and hot cup of coffee.
Since I am such a great husband, I take a cup of coffee up to her every morning.

After she drinks the coffee, sometimes Rocky and Max will tell Peg that they want a drink too.
So Peg rinses the cup out and fills it with water and the two boys just love being served like that in the morning.

This is one of he best threads I ever remember reading here... and it helps me appreciate these guys more and more.
We have told other people about this coffee cup thing and I am pretty certain that they are not quite getting it.

For me... the amazing part is the realization that they have both seen me bring that coffee up to Peg every day for years now
and somehow they have some understanding of it and have managed to manipulate the situation so they get served, in much the 
same way my wife does...

I fully understand that they have us trained better than we have them trained... :wub:


----------



## I-LOVE-KRISTIN (Jan 7, 2008)

O my gosh Bella is hilarious!

- Ok so I put baby lotion on her, don't judge me :brownbag: lol, well I haven't for a while but when I rub my hands together, even if I don't have lotion, she'll get scared and run off lol she LOATHES it when I put lotion on her!

- When I hold her she crawls up to my shoulder and hangs there like a baby being burped! lol

- When I play with her and she is in the playing mood she rumbles at me and she'll be looking somewhere like straight ahead and I'll get in her face and she'll just hardly look at you just her eyes move and she'll look away and then she'll look back and bite you if you don't get back! It's like she is being sneaky!

- Right before she gets done tinkling she'll lift her leg it's weird like cause I thought only boys did that!

- If Bella is asleep in your arms she'll lay like a baby, on her back on if she's on your lap, actully anywhere she'll lay like a baby! It's soo cute!

- Her ears are a tan colour? And she has somemore fawn spots like that on her back.

I can't think of anymore! haha


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> This is one of he best threads I ever remember reading here... and it helps me appreciate these guys more and more.
> We have told other people about this coffee cup thing and I am pretty certain that they are not quite getting it.
> 
> I fully understand that they have us trained better than we have them trained... :wub:[/B]


I love this thread! All of our little ones are so special in their own little ways 

-When playing catch w/my boyfriend Jax tries to hump his arm after he brings it back, every time! :hump: 
-He also has the same underwear/sock fetish as most...I am down about 10 pairs of Victoria Secret underwear!
-Jax also likes to sleep under the bed at night and lay his head on the little tool chest under it
-We have to leave the bathroom door shut or he will take off with as much toilet paper as possible, so he does not have the chance to lay there, but when I put my wet towel on the bed in the morning he will smell it then rub his nose into it and then throw himself on the wet towel and roll around
-Whenever we leave the room he feels the need to peruse the top of the computer desk for anything that he feels he needs (the desk is right next to the couch)
-In the car he insists that the window is cracked, and instead of laying in his seat sometimes he likes to rebel and lay BESIDE his car seat (we have the Lookout)
-Whenever I leave my office Jax jumps on my chair and waits for me to get back then will look at me like "What? This is my chair!"
-All crate pads and only crate pads are Jax's little, uhum, "friends" :hump: :hump: 
-Of all the places to lay he lays under the computer chair, laying across it, looks uncomfortable, but he loves it
-Every night he expects a chewie for bed
-In the mornings he wakes up, climbs out of his crate and hops on my chest and perches there waiting to be pet. He only does this after my alarm has gone off. He also perches on our chest if we're laying on the couch or at night in bed and he wants to be pet.

I :heart: my little guy :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Had to add another...

He likes to lay down to drink his water and gets his beard all wet...
He also likes to grab one or two kibble and take it onto the carpet to eat it, then will get more.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I forgot to tell you that Josie can tell time!

Every night, at 11:00 (give or take 5 minutes or so) she starts staring at me intently trying to get me to go bed. She will wake up from sleeping on the ottoman to stare at me because it's bedtime! If I don't go to bed within a minute or so, she'll paw at me and start barking. 

The best was when we changed our clocks forward....at 10:00 on the dot, she started staring at me! I told her she needed to reset her clock for daylight savings time because I had one more hour.

Josie says: Well? I can't go to sleep without her, what can I say!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I forgot to tell you that Josie can tell time!
> 
> Every night, at 11:00 (give or take 5 minutes or so) she starts staring at me intently trying to get me to go bed. She will wake up from sleeping on the ottoman to stare at me because it's bedtime! If I don't go to bed within a minute or so, she'll paw at me and start barking.
> 
> ...


Rocky will do his also!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=586764
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay for fluffs who can tell time!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well... My babies have some of the same traits as other Malts.. after reading all the posts! 

*Kelsie:*
* after poo/pee... runs off of her puppy pad and scraps her back legs like shes cleaning her paws off.. like a bull. 

* Takes things throughout the house... toys or my moms slippers for example.. and holds them in her mouth and runs with them.

* Copies what kodie does... such as licking the air with her tongue when kodie does it.

* Will lay on her back and take her front paws and rub her face.

* makes a perring sound like a kitten when trying to get kodie to play

* sits outside of the shower.. waiting for me

*Kodie:*
* Will scream a high pitched screech noise (like a segull)... and perform very quick circles right before pooing. AFTER pooing... he will do more high pitched screeching from his bed to alert me to clean up poo!

* Also after pooing and peeing... kodie RUNS so FAST off of the puppy pads... hes scared of his waste!

* Hearing my car keys makes him go crazy

* Rubs against the bottom of the couch like a cat!

* Likes be as high as possible on your shoulder... kinda like a bird.

* when playing with kelsie he screeches like a segull

* runs bowlegged

* HAS to sit on your lap if on the same couch as you

* will hit his head on the floor if i put new rubber bands in his hair

* after i shower... will go into the bathroom looking for water on the floor


I'm sure there are more... but thats all i can think of right this sec.. hahaha.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=586764
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gosh how could I forget this one? Scooby also has a built in bedtime clock, his is set to 10pm to go out potty then when he comes back inside he heads right to the bedroom, do not pass go, do not collect $200 :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Love reading these posts! I thought of another silly thing.

I carry the "A"'s upstairs each night for bed, when they see me coming toward them, they each lift their bodies up slightly so I can scoop them up. Tink used to run right up the steps, but lately he stays put and makes me come back down to carry him up too....he's learning......


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Bentley has his little quirks as well...its part of what makes him delightful! 

*He is a delicate flower. Each morning he sticks one paw on the grass to see if it is damp from the morning dew or rain. If it is, he immediatly removes his paw and does his "business" on the concrete. If it is dry, he proceeds out onto the lawn. 
*He also has a fetish for underwear. Doesnt matter where I hide them, he will find them, chew them, then sleep on them. 
*Everynight at bed time he gets a fresh bone (will only chew on a bone once then needs a new one) and a drink of water from the blue cup on my nightstand. God forbid I change the cup, he goes nuts. It must be the blue cup, that is the only cup he will drink out of! 
*He must be fed by hand. Again, he is a delicate flower. Will only eat out of your hand if he is laying down and you only put a few pieces of kibble in your hand at a time. If you put too much in your hand, he will not eat it! 
*He refuses to be bothered while sleeping. If you pet him, he gets up and moves. If you follow him to pet him again, he is up and moving. The boy needs his beauty sleep! 
*He must accompany EVERYONE to the bathroom. Not just my husband and I, but everyone, company and all. Once the toilet is flushed, he must stand up and stick his head in to check it out. 
(Note: not all company is comfortable with Bentley going with them to the restroom)
If left out, he will whine as loud as he can until you come out and then he will still stick his head in the toilet! 

All of these weird little habits/quirks make me love my little man even more. Is it possible to be a more perfect creature than a malt!?! :wub2:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

One more....every time Bentley walks by someone without their shoes on he has to bite a toe. He just walks by, pauses, bites a toe and then keeps walking as if nothing happened. He never bites hard, rather he just puts his teeth on the toe. But he cannot walk by a bare toe without stopping to have a nibble!


----------



## nonesuchandnadu (Mar 4, 2007)

Bogey and Addy have a new weird habit. They make divots in my yard. They actually bite chunks out of the lawn so that now I have several perfectly round holes in my grass. Once they've successfully made this bare circle (approx. 3 - 4 inches in diameter), they will stick their noses in the dirt and sniff sniff sniff.

Bogey hates his nightly grooming. So, when I start on Addy, he goes and hides in his room. When I walk in to get him, he refuses to look at me. He thinks if he doesn't see me then I can't see him. At then end of grooming, I say "all done" and he goes nuts because he knows that means a COOKIE!

He's super smart - like all maltese! We have to spell things out now because he's got a host of words that trigger lots of excitement:

Ride
Car
Walk 
Cookie
Outside

Also, we live near a Naval Air Station/Base. There are big planes with these round radar things on them going over our house all the time. If we're outside, Bogey will sit and watch the airplanes go over. It's the neatest thing because I've never seen a dog watch an airplane before.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> Once the toilet is flushed, he must stand up and stick his head in to check it out.[/B]



Jax does this too! He only goes into the bathroom w/me at work (or we have a toilet paper trail). It's so funny!

:wub:


----------



## JoyandZoeysmom (Mar 18, 2007)

Gosh , I love hearing about all these weird habits,OK
Zoey- Zoe is the family hairdresser, My girls sleep with me and at nite she will groom my hair, licking and tugging , this goes on for about 5 to 10 mins. Finally I'll say " Zoey it's nighty nite time" and she'll settle down. The other day , for some reason, I didn't brush my hair and I had more compliments on how good it look, than if I would have done it myself! 
Joy- Joy is so tiny we have pillows on our floor so she can jump up on the couch, Well, if Joy gets a " Dingle Berry " stuck on her back end, she takes off at a dead run. up on to the couch, across the end table, over the arm of the chair,into my lap, spins around and backs up her behind right in front of my face! She'll look at me like she saying" Mama , Get it off, NOW" :smrofl: Also, Joy always turns her back to you, when you pick her up. 

Gotta Love These Babies!!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

also does not always watch where she is walking and will walk on things, like if I put a treat on the floor or something else, Glory will just dance on it or walk on it or act like it's not even there.

Also Glory will want up on my bed, but if I don't pet her... that's it, she wants down. She MUST guard our room from everyone else. If my husband or daughter comes towards the bedroom, Glory is a HIGH bark and she let's them know they are invading our space.

Glory also is a food mover.... every day when we come home, we find bits or whole pieces of kibble in the livingroom. She rarely eats AT the food bowls.

Also she will pee ONLY on one pad and poo on another one.

One other funny thing she does is, when we get home, she will lay just inside the front door, FLAT as a pancake, until I pick her up. While Micro and Wookie are running around doing the happy dance, there is pancake Glory.

Sir Micro, well he's a pack of quirks for sure. He will not eat unless our cat is in the kitchen with him.... and then he will eat as if the cat is trying to get his food. Paprika could not care less about the dog food. 

Micro lives to find the squeaker in any toy. And is just the happiest doggie when he does.

Sir Micro will ONLY lay in a dog bed, in my daughter's bedroom.

When Micro lays down near my feet, he must lay his head as close to my foot as possible. And he will NEVER walk in front of me, ever. For that matter neither will Glory or Wookie.

Mr Wookie will only potty on the pad in the bathroom... and then when he goes poo, will come and find me to make sure I take care of it.

When he thinks I am going to pick him up, he will turn his back to me, so as I am picking him up, he can face forward.

And like Sassy, Wookie watches me, to see what I am putting on... he knows my work shoes and gets moody when I put them on.

Also we have to be careful about words... like "go" or "bye bye" all the dogs know these words, somehow. 

Don't you all just LOVE cute our dogs are?

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

love hearing about everybody's babies!! adorable. :heart: 

oh yeah, and mini likes to dig...and tunnel under pillows and blankets.

videos of mini as a pup:

vid 1

vid 2

(sorry the quality isn't the best, but you get the idea..lol)


----------

